

Econ 101 is killing America - nessup
http://www.salon.com/2013/07/08/how_%E2%80%9Cecon_101%E2%80%9D_is_killing_america/

======
swiecki
This writer is trying to say that positive economics is flawed because of the
flaws of normative economics.

It is possible to make a well-constructed argument that positive economics is
deeply flawed, but this article does not make that argument.

[http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/12/difference-
betwee...](http://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/12/difference-between-
positive-normative-economics.asp)

